# Xorg - distorted screen



## Anonymous (May 28, 2009)

ISSUE:
I installed Xorg and did all the required configuration from the handbook. It starts ok. The cursor show up and moves like its supposed to. The backgroud consists of heavy distortion the kinds you would see from a screwed up graphics card or monitor and the outline of xterm windows. Right clicking on this distorted background does not bring up the ability to start an xterm as I would expect.

STEPS:
Installed and started fluxbox. Cusrsor appears ok. The docking station, or whatever it' called, at the bottom is blank and wherever the cursor moves over it, its disappears. The background looks ok, it is not distorted. Right clicking on it to bring up a menu only brings up the outline of a menu which does not go away unless it is "eaten" by the cursor moving over it.

INFO:
Standard monitor and videocard (ati x300) that came with a Dell Dimension 4700. Xorg was working perfectly fine on this system when I installed it 2-3 months ago.


----------



## richardpl (May 28, 2009)

What FreeBSD version?
What Xorg version?
What xf86-video- driver?


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2009)

The newest of everything.
Installed 7.2 from cd, then made and installed Xorg from ports.


----------



## adamk (May 28, 2009)

What driver are you using?  What does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file say?

Adam


----------

